# Battlefield 3: Jetzt schon spielen - Freischaltung via Proxy auch in Deutschland möglich



## SebastianThoeing (25. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Jetzt schon spielen - Freischaltung via Proxy auch in Deutschland möglich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Jetzt schon spielen - Freischaltung via Proxy auch in Deutschland möglich


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert das auch für Ösis? Bei mir gehts nämlich nicht


----------



## DH (25. Oktober 2011)

MisterCritics schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch für Ösis? Bei mir gehts nämlich nicht


 
Funktioniert eigentlich unabhängig vom Wohnort, dafür ist ja der Proxy da 
Überprüfe mal, ob du tatsächlich die neue IP verwendest, oder immer noch mit deiner originalen online bist.


----------



## Oetzi83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Weiß einer ob BF3 schon in den Regalen von Media Markt liegt? Eigentlich stand ja 27.10. aber vielleicht ists ja heute oder morgen schon da. Und ein T-shirt gibts dazu.


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

Habs hingekriegt  Aber jetzt ist mein internet kack langsam, auch nachdem ich den proxy rausgenommen habe. neustart hat auch nix gebracht 

Jemand nen rat?

P.S. Danke an PC-Games für die Info!


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2011)

am 27 rennen schon rang 50er hartzler auf die server rum  scherz!!!<=Rudeltier


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (25. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Tipp: Macht jeweils einen Neustart nach der Umstellung zum Proxy und wieder zurück. Testet eure Internet-Adresse über http://www.wieistmeineip.de/

Wenn die dort angezeigte Zahlenkolonne dem Proxy entspricht, dann startet Origin und aktiviert Battlefield 3.

Ist es aktiviert, haut ihr den Proxy wieder raus, startet neu, testet ggf. eure Adresse (sollte die vorherige, richtige IP sein. Vorher checken!) und spielt!

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------



## Khaos (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo, funktionuggelt.  Wie geil! Danke PCGames!


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bf3 zu aktivieren war schon am 24 um 17uhr via Korenanischen VPN möglich.


----------



## Faenwulf (25. Oktober 2011)

weiß jemand ob man jetzt nen eigenen nick haben kann oder nicht?


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> am 27 rennen schon rang 50er hartzler auf die server rum  scherz!!!<=Rudeltier



Wieso scherz? ;D


----------



## Skaty12 (25. Oktober 2011)

"8.00 - Das Paket befindet sich auf dem Weg zur Packstation"

Yeah 
Ich probier das mit dem Proxy heute mal aus, wenn nicht kann ichs erst mit meinem Kumpel am Wochenende suchten


----------



## MisterCritics (25. Oktober 2011)

ja PC gamesleser hat doch so nen link gepostet wo man die Origin.ID ändern kann. Ich habs schon gemacht und es funktioniert


----------



## Flo66R6 (25. Oktober 2011)

Und meine Amazon.uk Bestellung kommt mit Glück erst am Freitag. Wenn es ganz blöde läuft, darf ich erst ab Montag loszocken 
Dann werden bestimmt einige High LvL Leute unterwegs sein.

Naja, Vorfreude ist ja angeblich immer noch die größte Freude sagt man. Ich freue mich aber immer am meisten wenn ich die DVD in den Fingern halte.

Hoffentlich kann ich am Freitag loslegen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Galner (25. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch bei Media Markt vorbestellt. Jemand zufällig eine Ahnung ob das Heute schon verkauft wird sonst nützt mir die Proxy Kiste hier nicht viel


----------



## Dai-shi (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat es auch geklappt, aber die Server laggen noch wie Hölle.
Komischerweise hat sich mein Battlelog wieder von Deutsch auf Englisch gestellt und ich finde keine Option zum einstellen ... *grml*


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Oktober 2011)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch geklappt, aber die Server laggen noch wie Hölle.
> Komischerweise hat sich mein Battlelog wieder von Deutsch auf Englisch gestellt und ich finde keine Option zum einstellen ... *grml*


 Den Haken beim Proxy wieder weg machen...


----------



## Sirius89 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein Battlefield kommt im laufe des tages.

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## 8472 (25. Oktober 2011)

sry aber diese Anleitung is schon bissl sinnlos... zumindest der Teil "gebt ihr in der Suche einfach "Proxy" ein und wählt das oberste Suchergebnis"

das wäre bei mir dann nämlich die Datei "building_cylinder_proxy.model", gefolgt von weiteren World of Tanks Objekt-Dateien, die sicherlich nicht gemeint sind... Es wär also schon toll hinzuschreiben, was man finden sollte, bzw nach was man sucht, denn offensichtlich kommt nicht jeder PC zum selben Ergebnis...


----------



## Meister879 (25. Oktober 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man jetzt nen eigenen nick haben kann oder nicht?


 
Nein, kann man nicht. 
EA ID = Name im Spiel (wie in der Beta)


----------



## wago (25. Oktober 2011)

schon ne frechheit eigendlich sollte mann das können.


----------



## X3niC (25. Oktober 2011)

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/threads/how-to-unlock-battlefield-3-on-the-24th.1107/page-17

4 Beitrag von oben finde ich besser erklärt


----------



## BladeBMMF (25. Oktober 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Mein Battlefield kommt im laufe des tages.
> 
> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


 
Ich habe eben im Radio gehört das die Post und DHL ab Morgen Deutschlandweit für 3 Tage in den Streik gehen.

ne ne war nur Spaß


----------



## Oetzi83 (25. Oktober 2011)

OK, hab bei meinem Media Markt angerufen. 
Gelistet im Computer ist es noch nicht, ich soll morgen Nachmittag anrufen ob sie es dann schon verkaufen dürfen.
Ich hoffe es.


----------



## 8472 (25. Oktober 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> http://battlefieldo.com/forum/threads/how-to-unlock-battlefield-3-on-the-24th.1107/page-17
> 
> 4 Beitrag von oben finde ich besser erklärt


 
danke, das war um längen besser


----------



## Olsen84 (25. Oktober 2011)

Eben bei Gamestop für 49,95€ geholt. Lets rock...


----------



## German_Ripper (25. Oktober 2011)

Kauft euch nen russischen Key für nen schmalen Taler und stellt die Sprache per Sprachdatei um. Thats it. Und es läuft


----------



## nolleX (25. Oktober 2011)

Komme mit keinem VPN in Origin rein...
Alles andere geht.


----------



## makke12345 (25. Oktober 2011)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch geklappt, aber die Server laggen noch wie Hölle.
> Komischerweise hat sich mein Battlelog wieder von Deutsch auf Englisch gestellt und ich finde keine Option zum einstellen ... *grml*



Nehm den Link wie hier und speicher ihn dir als Lesezeichen  So bleibt Battlelog auf deutsch

Battlelog / Sign in


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab BF3 grad bekommen juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (25. Oktober 2011)

ne frage kann man das dog tag pack und das Battlefield 3 SpecAct Kit schon registrieren? wenn ja wo, bei Origin?
thx für antwort.


----------



## Peter23 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja geht.

Oben rechts auf das Zahnrad und dann "Produktcode einlösen"


----------



## NervigerName (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir geht das nicht habe jetzt schon ca. 5 verschiedene ip ausprobiert und es geht nicht. ich habe auch mal meinen VDSL router und easy box neugestartet und es geht einfach nicht. Habe sogar mal ein haken bei "proxyserver für lokale Adresse um gehen" ein haken gemacht und geht nicht. bitte helft mir


----------



## Chriss8185 (25. Oktober 2011)

einfach nur nice zocke schon seit gestern


----------



## Skaty12 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kann man das Spiel auch irgendwie von DvD aus installieren? Bei mir lädt der mit 2,7mb/s obwohl ich die Verpackung hier hab >_>


----------



## MA (25. Oktober 2011)

ha  wie geil ich kann spielen


----------



## Chriss8185 (25. Oktober 2011)

Den Beginn machen wir mit einer blitzschnellen und super-einfachen Ableitung, wie ihr Battlefield 3 auf dem PC bereits heute spielen könnt - sofern ihr die DVD habt. Origin-Besteller müssen sich gar keine Sorgen machen oder sich alleingelassen fühlen - EA hat dank solcher Tricks kurzerhand allen Origin-Vorbstellern das Spiel freigeschaltet. Konsoleroes können diesen Abschnitt gleich überspringen: Wer von irgendeinem Händler das Spiel schon geschickt bekommen hat, der kann gleich loslegen...


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (25. Oktober 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Ja geht.
> 
> Oben rechts auf das Zahnrad und dann "Produktcode einlösen"


 Supi geht danke!


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das Spiel über einen amerikanischen Proxy freigeschaltet und wollte die Campaign spielen, doch wenn ich es über den Browser anklickt, tut sich nichts. Es lädt gut und gerne 30 Minuten und nichts passiert.

Momentan AMD-Treiber 11.09. Meint ihr es bringt etwas, auf 11.10 zu patchen?

Habt ihr sonst eine Idee? ... das ist doch... na ja...


----------



## Bismikey (25. Oktober 2011)

Unglaublich geil, hab die Kampagne jetzt durch..... Alter... Unglaublich!


----------



## romeo2007 (25. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir geht das auch nicht (wie bei User "NervigerName"). Hab ebenfalls schon verschiedenste IP probiert! Woran kann das liegen?

  Hilfe!!!


----------



## dingoe (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir stürzt der Singleplayer nach einer kurzen Zeit ab. Bin über den oben angegebenen Server reingekommen. Benutze eine GTX 560 ti und habe schon alle Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert und mein Grafiktreiber ist der 285.62


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele wie geil!!!!!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist das sicher, dass ich keinen Acc.Ban zu befürchten habe?


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Ist das sicher, dass ich keinen Acc.Ban zu befürchten habe?


 
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, sonst hätten sie das mit der IP-Umgehung nicht zugelassen. Außerdem wollen die sicherlich nicht so viele Kunden verlieren, die jetzt schon begeistert spielen.


----------



## Cupper (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir gehts nicht kann mir jemand vllt helfen ?  
Proxy ist umgestellt und alles


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2011)

Release-Check ist eh Unsinn. Hoffe, die kommen irgendwann wieder davon weg.


----------



## chico-ist (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir auch nicht -.- Habe mehrere Proxys von hidemyass.com versucht und auch den aus dem Artikel. Keine Chance. Neustarts etc. nach Proxy-Eintrag bringen auch nichts.


----------



## PuRe69 (25. Oktober 2011)

ich weis nich bei Steam ist die benutzung eines Proxy's generell verboten o.O bei Origin hab ich keine Ahnung aber ich muss eh noch warten bis das Spiel da ist


----------



## abe15 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich sitz hier auch auf glühenden Kohlen. Meine Version ist noch nichtmal versendet worden und gammelt immernoch bei Amazon im Lager. Obwohl das Versanddatum der 25. ist steht bei der Bestellung schon den ganzen Tag nur "Versand erfolgt in Kürze" *kotz*
Ein Kumpel von mir hat seine Version heute schon erhalten (auch via Amazon).
Einziger Unterschied zu mir ist, dass ich das game 2mal bestellt habe und dass ich die AT (Pegi) Version bekomme. Hab langsam sogar die Befürchtung dass es nichtmal am 27. kommt und das wäre dann das letzte mal das ich was bei Amazon bestelle....


----------



## Jaytek (25. Oktober 2011)

Versucht es mal bei Stealthy Firefox Plugin. Das hatte mir zumindest damals bei der Beta geholfen fix an die Installfiles zu kommen. Denke die AUTH findet auch hier wieder auf dem selben Weg statt, zumal das ja sowieso über 8080 -> http läuft


----------



## chico-ist (25. Oktober 2011)

*AN ALLE BEI DENEN ES NICHT FUNKTIONIERT. LÖSUNG:

*1. Proxy aus Artikel wie beschrieben eintragen.
2. Neustart
3. Origin starten
4. Battlefield 3 *nicht *über das Originfenster starten, sondern im Spieleordner die bf3.exe mit Adminrechten starten
5. Aktivierung funktioniert


----------



## VegetaGer (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wollte es auch nicht trotz eingetragenen proxy kam dieses erst ab blabalbla spielen. Aber dann einfach noch nen paar mal auf Wiederholen klicken dann geht es^^


----------



## Bora (25. Oktober 2011)

Sebastian, exakt das alles getan, funktioniert aber nicht. Spiel nicht verfügbar!


----------



## skyLine-X3D (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir Funktioniert es versucht mal diese IP: 210.107.100.251 Port: 8080.


----------



## Azraelod2 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mir hier so durchlese welche "probleme" manche Leute haben kann ich nur den kopf schütteln. Leute....selbst wenn es mit Proxy nicht klappt kommt das Game am 27sten raus...und selbst wenn Amazon nicht liefert oder erst am 28sten wird die Welt sich weiterdrehen.
Meines liegt auf der Post...ich hols gemütlich morgen ab,...installiere es am 27sten und dann geht eh nix weil die Server abgurken...iss doch jedesmal dasselbe. Also beruhigt euch


----------



## Zyxiux (25. Oktober 2011)

bei mir hat es über hotspot shield funktioniert...
zwar nach mehreren versuchen aber immerhin 

Download Link: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Hotspot-Shield_30200785.html


----------



## Bora (25. Oktober 2011)

skyLine mein Held


----------



## Bora (25. Oktober 2011)

skyLine mein Held


----------



## RedMaco (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke skyLine-X3D


----------



## ArneB (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
also bei mit geht es super ! 
aber ich frage mich wie ich das wieder "normal" bekomme wenn das Spiel offiziell draußen ist ?


----------



## Famer555 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein BF3 ist gerade eingetroffen...und das obwohl ich es bei Amazon bestellt habe...so schnell hat es ja noch nie geklappt? Eigentlich sollte ich es erst am 27.10. bekommen...
cool...


----------



## Zyxiux (25. Oktober 2011)

meint ihr es klappt die dateien aus der beta in den normalen bf3 ordner zu kopieren?
da würde man sich 3 gb sparen..


----------



## Maddi20 (25. Oktober 2011)

das geht aber nur für origin vorbesteller oder?


----------



## neosix123 (25. Oktober 2011)

hotspot shield...klappt immer...


----------



## uglygames (25. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich echt klasse, aber wie sicher ist so ein Proxy was speichert der alles?
Wäre echt dankbar, wenn ihr mir eine Nachricht darüber schicken könntet.
Würde gerne wissen ob es gefährlich ist, so einen proxy aus korea zu nutzen, man weiß ja nie was die aus fernost damit machen...


----------



## halcyon (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich kann das Game auch starten. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, doch nach einigen wiederholungen wurde es erkannt. Ich habe nun eine Frage zu Punkbuster. Unter "Add a Game" ist BF3 noch nicht aufgeführt. Hab ein Update gemacht und mir auch noch mal die neueste Version gezogen. Wird das erst zum offiziellen Release hinzugefügt? Gehe mal davon aus das ich direkt vom Server fliege wenn ich es nicht mit PB verknüpft hab.


----------



## Puffer (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir funzt es nicht. Kann es evtl. daran liegen, dass ich das schonmal gemacht habe (ohne Proxy) und Origin sich merkt, dass ich aus DE komme?


----------



## Peter23 (25. Oktober 2011)

Puffer schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt es nicht. Kann es evtl. daran liegen, dass ich das schonmal gemacht habe (ohne Proxy) und Origin sich merkt, dass ich aus DE komme?


 Ne.

Ich habe es auch er so versucht, Mit Proxy ging es.


----------



## Famer555 (25. Oktober 2011)

bin ich schon drin?


----------



## Puffer (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo, habs einfach immer wieder probiert. Nu gehts!


----------



## ArneB (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab noch eie Frage,
Speichert Orgin das ? 
Wie bekomm ich das wieder zurück ?


----------



## haymon (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir kommt auf der Battlefield/Battlelog- Seite immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Your account is not allowed to log in"

Bitte um Hilfe!
Ich kann doch die Anmeldedaten der Beta verwenden, oder muss ich mich neu registrieren?


----------



## Bl4ckburn (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt gur 2 stunden gespielt und bin etwas enttäuscht. Hab in der Zeit 6 mal freeze und back to desktop gehabt. -_- Kommt der Day-1 patch am 27.10. ? oder ist der in der jetzigen Version schon drin?


----------



## Croyt (25. Oktober 2011)

skyLine-X3D du bist der geilste typ der WELT!


----------



## haymon (25. Oktober 2011)

Aha, ohne erhaltenem Spiel, bzw. ohne DL funktioniert es sowieso nicht... irgendwie logisch.


----------



## dima142 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das mal versucht doch geht das trotzdem bei mir nicht... bitte um hilfe


----------



## Zockmock (25. Oktober 2011)

Yeah vielen Dank


----------



## ganderc (25. Oktober 2011)

Alle ihr die es mit einem Proxy versuchen. Das ist suboptimal, da viele Proxyserver eure IP weitergeben. Klar geht es dann nicht. Besser ist eine VPN-Verbindung. Damit wird sichergestellt, dass ihr euch auch wirklich bei EA mit einer koreanischen IP anmeldet. 
Sucht nach FlyVPN und ihr werdet finden.


----------



## Michii17 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie die freaks hier .. *am kopf hau*

ich installiers ganz gemütlich am samstag und dann wird gezockt ^^


----------



## danoc (25. Oktober 2011)

hab jetzt die ca. die hälfte vom SP durch und muss sagen, dass ich sowas geiles noch nie gespielt habe. hammer grafik, spannung ohne ende und wirklich wuchtiger sound. die 87% von pcgames ist mir unverständlich..........


----------



## ArneB (25. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen ? 
Ich fühle ich da irgentwie unwohl.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. Oktober 2011)

nein du hast jetzt gesündigt und wirst in der hölle landen muhahahaha


----------



## meth0d (25. Oktober 2011)

das mit den krassen Flares stört mich auch^^
was ich auch net ganz verstehe, warum muss ich in der flugzeug mission checken, ob meine höhenruder funktionieren? im flug bewegt sich da absolut nix


----------



## HardCoreStyler (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann null interagieren(also keine waffen aufheben!)! zum kotzen!


----------



## Orthus (26. Oktober 2011)

Michii17 schrieb:


> Wie die freaks hier .. *am kopf hau*
> 
> ich installiers ganz gemütlich am samstag und dann wird gezockt ^^


 
Sehe ich ähnlich...ich habs zwar auch Dienstag am Vormittag erhalten, aber ich stress mich da jetzt nicht. Die 2 Tage kann ich dann auch noch warten.


----------



## Alexey1978 (26. Oktober 2011)

Zyxiux schrieb:


> meint ihr es klappt die dateien aus der beta in den normalen bf3 ordner zu kopieren?
> da würde man sich 3 gb sparen..


 
Das wäre dann schon ein sehr kühner Versuch.  Lass es besser sein. Selbst mit einer 1 Mbit Leitung würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher die 3 Gb laden als die Beta Dateien zu benutzen. Der Code der Beta ist ja älter gewesen. Ich denke Du zerstückelst Dir damit die Installation völlig oder erschaffst Dir so, falls es doch laufen sollte, Deine ganz persönliche Quelle neuer Fehler und Bugs. 

Also meine Meinung, Finger weg von den Beta Dateien und lieber die "richtigen" benutzen.

Ich kann es übrigens gut verstehen, wenn man versucht schon etwas eher zu spielen. Meine Version sollte heute kommen und ich denke, dass ich nach Feierabend auch schon mal in den Singleplayer und oder Multiplayer reinschnuppern werde und sei es nur, um zu versuchen den "Day-1-Patch" einen Tag eher zu ziehen als die Masse der Spieler die es morgen versuchen werden. Bei ein paar hundert Megabyte an Patch kann das nämlich schon arg auf die Leitungen gehen, wenn es tausende von Leuten gleichzeitig haben wollen.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. Oktober 2011)

ab wieviel uhr ist es denn eigentlich hier in der eu zone offiziell spielbar?
ab mitternacht oder schon früher?welche gmt zählt da eigentlich?

edit:
sorry erst jetzt gesehen dass es oben in der news steht.


----------



## pfc2k8 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe gestern das Spiel schon problemlos, mit der Anleitung von PCGames.de, aktivieren können.

@8472:
Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hättest du mitbekommen das die Anleitung auf Windows 7 bezogen war, und man "proxy" im Startmenü in die Suche "Programm/Dateien durchsuchen" eingeben musste und nicht im Explorer in die Windowssuche!
@HardCoreStyler: Waffen aufheben ist Standardmäßig auf die Taste "R" gelegt (vlt. musst du die auch länger gedrückt halten)

Origin hat gestern vorm Start von Battlefield 3 auch gleich den 1st Day Patch runtergeladen. Zumindest musste ich zu erst ~400MB runterladen, und anschließend nochmal ~800MB und CommoRose war danach im Spiel integriert.
Ein paar Server die ich ausprobiert habe waren ab und zu recht laggy, aber zum Großteil liefen die sonst richtig gut. Nur zum Teil wurde ich schon kurz nach dem das Level geladen hatte angeblich vom Admin vom Server gekickt. Scheinbar haben auch paar andere Leute das Problem, mir ist es bis jetzt aber nur 2 mal passiert und das ist zu verschmerzen.
Es macht auf alle Fälle richtig Spaß. Die Bugs aus der Beta sind definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden.

Und mit meinem System konnte ich bis jetzt mit Konstant 60FPS auf Ultra (AA aus, HBAO & SSAO aus) zocken.
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.2GHz
GPU: HIS HD 5870 iCooler V @Standardtakt
RAM: 8GB
heute werde ich es sicherlich mal mit AA probieren, Bewegungsunschärfe und HBAO/SSAO finde ich nicht so wichtig.

Achso, Treiber ist der Catalyst 11.10 Preview 3-Treiber


----------



## Andyreny (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ein Problem:
Battle Log ist bei mir auf Englisch obwohl ich die deutsche Battlefield 3 Version hab. Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Andyreny (26. Oktober 2011)

Andyreny schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem:
> Battle Log ist bei mir auf Englisch obwohl ich die deutsche Battlefield 3 Version hab. Kann mir jemand helfen ?


 
Hat sich erledigt !


----------



## HeyBo86 (26. Oktober 2011)

--------------------------------


----------



## solidus246 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir das Spiel bis jetzt sehr gut gefällt. Jedoch habe ich da nen kleines Problem. Bei mir ruckelts nen bisschen. Grafik runterstellen, bzw überhaupt einstellen funktioniert nicht, denn wenn ich auf die Schaltfläche "Grafik" drücke, freezed das Spiel bei mir. Hat jemand das selbe Problem, oder kann es sein, dass es morgen mit dem Day-one Patch behoben wird ?

Danke im vorraus 

greetz


----------



## pfc2k8 (26. Oktober 2011)

@HeyBo86: einfach diesen Link verwenden um zur Deutschen Seite zu gelangen: [ulr]http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/[/url]
@solidus246: Den Day-1-Patch müsste man doch schon längst runtergeladen haben. Zumindest musste ich erst ~400MB Updates ziehen und danach nochmal ~800MB, bevor ich überhaupt spielen konnte.

Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme die Grafikeinstellungen anzupassen.
Ansonsten probier mal einen aktuellen Grafiktreiber. AMD/ATI 11.10 Preview 3, Nvidia Treiber


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit. Dummer Weise will die Freischaltung über den Proxy nicht funktionieren. Kann mir wer sagen, was genau ich falsch mache? Hab mich anhand der Anweisungen im Text oben durch die Gegend geklickt und mittlerweile gut 5 bis 10 verschiedene IP-Adressen getestet. Das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche: Origin sagt - völlig zu recht - dass wir noch nicht den 27. Oktober haben.


----------



## solidus246 (26. Oktober 2011)

pfc2k8 schrieb:


> @HeyBo86: einfach diesen Link verwenden um zur Deutschen Seite zu gelangen: [ulr]http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/de/[/url]
> @solidus246: Den Day-1-Patch müsste man doch schon längst runtergeladen haben. Zumindest musste ich erst ~400MB Updates ziehen und danach nochmal ~800MB, bevor ich überhaupt spielen konnte.
> 
> Ich hatte jedenfalls keine Probleme die Grafikeinstellungen anzupassen.
> Ansonsten probier mal einen aktuellen Grafiktreiber. AMD/ATI 11.10 Preview 3, Nvidia Treiber


 

Also ich ziehe gerade die neueste Version des nvidia Treibers. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Peter23 (26. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Mahlzeit. Dummer Weise will die Freischaltung über den Proxy nicht funktionieren. Kann mir wer sagen, was genau ich falsch mache? Hab mich anhand der Anweisungen im Text oben durch die Gegend geklickt und mittlerweile gut 5 bis 10 verschiedene IP-Adressen getestet. Das Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche: Origin sagt - völlig zu recht - dass wir noch nicht den 27. Oktober haben.


 
Berschrein Schritt für Schritt was du gemacht hast.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Berschrein Schritt für Schritt was du gemacht hast.


 
Na halt das, was in der Anleitung steht. So schwer ist das im Grunde ja nicht.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

brauch man denn jetzt überhaupt noch n proxy??bin grad am installieren und bisher alles problemlos,,ganz normal den key eingegeben und los gings,,,,oder kommt da jetzt noch ne prüfung??


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

beim installieren ist der proxy nicht erforderlich. nur wenn du das spiel tatsächlich auch spielen willst - also heute - dann schon.


----------



## ArneB (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
also bei mir hatt es funktioniert.
Heute wollte ich die Installation prüfen ob es Updates gibt.
Dann hatt das Spiel wieder gesagt ich soll warten 
Das stört mich gartet  
Ich wollte es sowieso rücklgängig machen...
Bro´s wir sehen uns ab 1 Uhr


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> beim installieren ist der proxy nicht erforderlich. nur wenn du das spiel tatsächlich auch spielen willst - also heute - dann schon.


 
ah ok danke,,,,,


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

keine ursache! 
mal was anderes: hat sich bei euch der origin auch neu installiert? ich hatte den schon auf der platte wegen dem dlc für s2u, allerdings war origin nicht gestartet, als ich bf3 installiert hab...


----------



## isemer (26. Oktober 2011)

muss man dass im browser öffnen das is blöd


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

das ist nicht blöd, das ist battlelog. allerdings ist battlelog ziemlich nervig, was man so hört. ich versteh auch nicht, wo da genau der nutzen hinter sein soll. in bf2 konnte man auch jeden statistischen mist abrufen. und das alles im spiel selbst. ich hätte nichts gegen ein battlelog gehabt, daß - wie autolog - bestandteil des spiels ist. aber im fall von bf3 scheint das spiel viel eher bestandteil von battlelog zu sein. quasi ea's antwort auf farmville oder wie der scheiß bei facebook heißt. und das geht mir dann schon gehörig auf den keks...
werd aber wohl bis morgen warten müssen, um mir ein erstes bild machen zu können. der ganze proxykram ist doch leicht undurchsichtig...


----------



## Peter23 (26. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Na halt das, was in der Anleitung steht. So schwer ist das im Grunde ja nicht.


 
Scheinbar doch, oder warum klappt es nicht?


Hast du Origin neu gestartet?

Wenn du surfst müsste es über den Proxy sehr langsam sein. Surfst du schnell wie immer hat es nicht geklappt.

Daher: Wenn du hilfe willst musst du schon sagen was du gemacht hast. Hast du Windows 7?


----------



## JeremyClarkson (26. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich hab ich Windows 7.
Origin hab ich auch neu gestartet. Ich kann ja lesen.
Und die angekündigte Langsamkeit bei der Überprüfung hat sich auch jedes Mal eingestellt.
Hab alles gemacht, wie es im Artikel stand.
Lediglich die proxy-IP hab ich nicht verwendet.
Keine der von mir verwendeten Adressen hat allerdings zum Erfolg geführt.

Alles in allem möchte ich dir für deine Mühen danken. Aber alles weitere hab ich auf heute abend
um ein Uhr oder halt auf wann immer ich morgen wach sein werde verschoben.


----------



## Pl4c3bO (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann da JeremyClarkson beipflichten. Ich hab ebenfalls die Anleitung befolgt und auch mehrere IP-Adressen aus der USA oder Korea verwendet aber leider hat das nichts gebracht. Vielleicht haben sie ja doch Maßnahmen getroffen um zu verhindern das man die Überprüfung auf diesem Weg umgeht


----------



## SmoothO (26. Oktober 2011)

die 210.107.100.251:8080 hat bei mir funktioniert. die andere scheint hoffnungslos überlastet zu sein


----------



## ArneB (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab es bei Amazon vorbestellt mit Back to Karkland und das Waffenpack
Habt Ihr die Maps auch noch nicht ? Und auch die Waffen ?


----------



## Sancezz1 (26. Oktober 2011)

SmoothO schrieb:


> die 210.107.100.251:8080 hat bei mir funktioniert. die andere scheint hoffnungslos überlastet zu sein


 
Mit diesen Einstellungen hat es bei mir ebenfalls geklappt...


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

hat wunderbar funktioniert,,,danke,,,see you at the battlefield


----------



## champion01 (26. Oktober 2011)

ArneB schrieb:


> Ich hab es bei Amazon vorbestellt mit Back to Karkland und das Waffenpack
> Habt Ihr die Maps auch noch nicht ? Und auch die Waffen ?


 
Hast dir das DVD-Inlay auch mal angesehen?
Dort steht: das du Ingame automatisch benachrichtigt wirst sobald das Back to Karkand Update erhältlich ist


----------



## SmoothO (26. Oktober 2011)

kein ding. hab doch gerne geholfen


----------



## ArneB (26. Oktober 2011)

ah wenn ich mich da recht erinnere hast du recht  
Danke champion01


----------



## GorrestFump (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch keinen Server gefunden, auf welchem ich flüssig (weder low noch high) spielen kann (SP IST absolut flüssig).
Obwohl die Server, die ich probiere einen ping von 40-80ms haben und ich selber bei 33ms bin.
Den Proxy zum aktivieren habe ich wieder deaktiviert... Jedoch hatte ich sowohl einen vpn - client als auch hotspot shield installiert um die Korea-Aktivierung zu machen. Auch die habe ich deinstalliert - hat jemand nen Plan woran es liegen kann? 
Habt ihr die gleichen Probleme? Es stockt unglaublich (nicht immer, aber sobald Schusswechsel fallen)


----------



## TiefShock (26. Oktober 2011)

ich habe das problem wenn ich auf einen server connecten will, bekomme ich die meldung "You were disconnected from the login server. " was kann das sein??? HHIILLFFEEEE


----------



## SgtGeorgi (26. Oktober 2011)

Die freischaltung hat gefunzt, aber ich erhalte im Battlelog folgende Fehlermeldung: "Your account is not allowed to login" kennt jmd das Problem oder noch besser hat jmd eine Lösung dafür ? Thx im Voraus


----------



## ELECTROSYN (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir klappts nicht mit der proxy-Geschichte. Versuche es nun mit Hotspotshield.

Wenn ich den proxy aktiviere, ist auf wieistmeineip.de trotzdem meine alte IP. Natürlich habe ich alles so gemacht mit Neustart und so, wie es hier stand.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Server gefunden, auf welchem ich flüssig (weder low noch high) spielen kann (SP IST absolut flüssig).
> Obwohl die Server, die ich probiere einen ping von 40-80ms haben und ich selber bei 33ms bin.
> Den Proxy zum aktivieren habe ich wieder deaktiviert... Jedoch hatte ich sowohl einen vpn - client als auch hotspot shield installiert um die Korea-Aktivierung zu machen. Auch die habe ich deinstalliert - hat jemand nen Plan woran es liegen kann?
> Habt ihr die gleichen Probleme? Es stockt unglaublich (nicht immer, aber sobald Schusswechsel fallen)


 

also bei mir läuft alles super flüssig,,hatte bisher keine lags,,,hab beim filter auch europa eingestellt,,da is der ping immer am besten....




> ich habe das problem wenn ich auf einen server connecten will,  bekomme ich die meldung "You were disconnected from the login server. "  was kann das sein??? HHIILLFFEEEE


schneller joinen  ,und auf der rechten seite is n button mit dem man aktuallisiert,,dat geht manchmal so schnell das die voll sind,,,mach mal n haken bei "1-5 plätze frei" rein


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

ELECTROSYN schrieb:


> Bei mir klappts nicht mit der proxy-Geschichte. Versuche es nun mit Hotspotshield.
> 
> Wenn ich den proxy aktiviere, ist auf wieistmeineip.de trotzdem meine alte IP. Natürlich habe ich alles so gemacht mit Neustart und so, wie es hier stand.


 
proxyserver einrichten und dann hab ich nur bei"proxyserver mit lan verbinden" n haken reingemacht und die IP eingetragen,,danach origin gestartet und BF3 starten,,dann öffnet sich automatisch battlelog ,,oder es versucht es zumindest,,das hat ewig gedauert bis die seite aufgegangen is,,,und das wars auch eigentlich schon,,,danach hab ich alles wieder ausgemacht und losgezockt


----------



## TiefShock (26. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> also bei mir läuft alles super flüssig,,hatte bisher keine lags,,,hab beim filter auch europa eingestellt,,da is der ping immer am besten....
> 
> 
> schneller joinen  ,und auf der rechten seite is n button mit dem man aktuallisiert,,dat geht manchmal so schnell das die voll sind,,,mach mal n haken bei "1-5 plätze frei" rein


 


habs versucht, server war leer, trotzdem die sch..... fehlermeldung. heul


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

TiefShock schrieb:


> habs versucht, server war leer, trotzdem die sch..... fehlermeldung. heul


 

dann muss doch irgendwas auf die leitung drücken,,,haste mal speedtest gemacht bei wieistmeinip.de,,,ich hatte letztens dieses tool(sandboxie)installiert um origin auszuschließen,,,das einzigste was ich geschafft hab war die leitung zu blockieren,,,vieleicht läuft ja was ähnliches bei dir,,,,


----------



## ELECTROSYN (26. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt funzt es aber Grafikfehler ohne Ende. Toll.


----------



## AnnoholicSJ (26. Oktober 2011)

bei mir klappt die aktivierung mit dem proxy, dann komme ich aber aud die battlelog seite und es sagt mir : Your account is not allowed to login

Hillllffffeee!!!


----------



## SgtGeorgi (26. Oktober 2011)

habe das selbe Problem wie AnnoholicSJ ... habe auch keine Idee und in der EA Hotline hänge ich bereits 20min.... hat irgendwer eine Idee ???


----------



## champion01 (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat alles geklappt mit dem Proxy, danke!
Jedoch habe ich dieses Maus-lag-Problem weiß jemand was ich da machen kann?

LG


----------



## Playerboy90 (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat alles geklappt mit dem Proxy, danke!
doch ich würd noch gerne wissen wie man nun in die Multiplayerschlacht kommt XD 
könnte mir da jemand bitte helfen


----------



## EljahApfelreis (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir klappts einfach nicht, Proxy eingetragen, aber BF3 meint immernoch das ich warten solle


----------



## suupar (26. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Proxy funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht, egal welchen Proxy ich benutze, das Spiel sagt immer das ich es erst morgen um 1 aktivieren kann. Mit HotSpot Shield sagt er sogar das ich es erst am 28. aktivieren kann o.O


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

Playerboy90 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat alles geklappt mit dem Proxy, danke!
> doch ich würd noch gerne wissen wie man nun in die Multiplayerschlacht kommt XD
> könnte mir da jemand bitte helfen


 na übers battlelog,,da sind doch so große gelbe buttons,,,,,schnelles spiel,coop usw


----------



## EljahApfelreis (26. Oktober 2011)

suupar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Proxy funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht, egal welchen Proxy ich benutze, das Spiel sagt immer das ich es erst morgen um 1 aktivieren kann. Mit HotSpot Shield sagt er sogar das ich es erst am 28. aktivieren kann o.O


 
Geht mir genauso, die Frage ist: warum?


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

EljahApfelreis schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, die Frage ist: warum?


 

das is vieleicht n bischen doof erklärt,,aber ich hab die proxyseite garnich gebraucht,,hatte zwar hidemyass offen aber brauchte da nix eingeben,,,,,ihr müss lediglich unten links auf den windowsbutton klicken und bei suche proxy eingeben,,da kommt dann ne exe(proxyserver,konfigurieren),,dort geht ihr auf"laneinstellungen" und setzt bei"proxy für lan verwenden" nen haken,und gebt die ip die hier in der anleitung steht ein,,,danach bestätigen und origin starten,,dann BF3 starten,,,es versucht sich battlelog zu öffnen,,das dauert aber ewig

ich habs dann nach ca 5 min abgebrochen und lustigerweise hats trotzdem geklappt,,,nach dem aktivieren alle gemachten einstellungen bzgl des proxys ,wieder zurücksetzen....


is eigentlich ganz leicht


----------



## EljahApfelreis (26. Oktober 2011)

Selbst ist der Mann:
Ladet euch USA VPN and Korean VPN for Online Games, Security Anonymous Surfing, Unblock and Access Facebook/Twitter/YouTube/Hulu/Skype - FlyVPN
und folgt einfach den Anweisungen unter >Free Trial<


----------



## suupar (26. Oktober 2011)

@stawacz
Ich habe alles ganz genau so gemacht, wieistmeineip.de zeigt mir an ich bin in den usa aber das aktivierungsprogramm selbst sagt: NEIN erst ab dem 27. um 1:00


----------



## ArneB (26. Oktober 2011)

Es doch net schlimm !!! 
Sechs STUNDEN !!!!!


----------



## Playerboy90 (26. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> na übers battlelog,,da sind doch so große gelbe buttons,,,,,schnelles spiel,coop usw


 
geht nicht -.- nur Kampagne geht... aber trotsdem danka muss wohl oder übel bis um1:00 uhr warten  =(


----------



## Yourenemy (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch das Problem mit You were disconnected from the login server.... i jemand nen lösungsansatz, leitung ist ok!


----------



## MacCumhaill (26. Oktober 2011)

Geht das immer noch? irgend wie bleibt bei mir das Releasedatum auf 28.


----------



## Dr-med-Rasen (26. Oktober 2011)

AHHH und ich hab nen UMTS router... wie kann ich das mach ^^


----------



## Dr-med-Rasen (26. Oktober 2011)

ok hat geklappt mit dem proxy 

112.136.157.96:3128


----------



## Botoxin (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat geklappt bis ich das Game starten will... Dann kommt folgendes

Gamemanger Update
Waiting for you to finish the installation... 

und dann bleibt es stehen, passiert nix mehr... hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Botoxin (26. Oktober 2011)

Botoxin schrieb:


> Hat geklappt bis ich das Game starten will... Dann kommt folgendes
> 
> Gamemanger Update
> Waiting for you to finish the installation...
> ...



Hat sich erledigt! Installation repariert


----------



## Shadow (26. Oktober 2011)

alles Scheiße schreiben das es einfach geht und nichts da wieder mal bullshit erzählt.nicht geht nicht si eine scheiße


----------



## CyrionXS (26. Oktober 2011)

Doch es funktioniert, man braucht nur etwas Geduld.
Bei mir auf Anhieb, ein Proxy ist eben etwas langsamer.
Mein Bruder hat erstmal genauso gemeckert, danach jedoch nochmal versucht und oh wunder, erfolg.

Der einzige der "scheisse schreibt" bist wohl du.

Also. BF3 Installieren. 
Dann, bevor man das Spiel startet ...(!) die Proxy daten eingeben. ( 210.107.100.251:8080 hat bei mir funktioniert. 8080 ist natürlich der Port)
Der Browser öffnet sich, man akzeptiert die Eula, wählt die Sprache und Schliesst danach ! den Browser wieder. 
Nun die Proxy einstellungen natürlich wieder _rückgängig_ machen und das Häkchen bei "automatische Proxyeinstellungen" nicht vergessen. 
in Origin erneut BF3 Starten.
Spaß haben.

evtl die AMD preview 3 treiber für BF3 oder NVidia Beta treiber installieren.

Und wenn im Browser nichts kommt, dann ist der Proxy ganz einfach überlastet. einfach nochmal versuchen...


----------



## TommyFranke (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo hab ein Proplem Orgin sagt immer product code ungültig kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## VideoGameFan (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habs mit dem Tool Free Hiden IP (Mit einer Ami. IP) freigeschaltet.
Spiel läuft...ABER.
Beim ersten Start musste man ja ein paar Einstellungen machen, Sprache auswählen, Firefox Plugin installieren ect...
Hat wunderbar funktioniert, Battellog war auf Deutsch und ich konnte den SP starten.
Als ich das Spiel dann beendet habe und Free Hiden IP ausgeschaltet habe war Battelog beim nächsten Spiel start in Englisch und ist es immer noch.
Jetzt möchte ich das aber gerne wieder in Deutsch haben.
Kann ich das irgendwo nachträglich ändern ?
Ich möchte nämlich nicht das es jetzt immer in Englisch bleibt.
Das Spiel an sich ist in Deutsch geblieben nur Battellog ist in Englisch.


----------



## Zidt (27. Oktober 2011)

man kann das Spiel ganz unten auf der Battellog Seite auf Deutsch stellen aber beim nächsten einloggen ist es wieder Englisch.

ansosnten hab ich die gleichen Probleme wie mein Vorredner @VideoGameFan

bitte um Hilfe ^^


----------



## pfc2k8 (27. Oktober 2011)

@VideoGameFan und Zidt: Legt euch doch einfach ein Lesezeichen an mit der URL: Battlelog / Sign in, dass ist die deutsche Seite von Battlelog.

@Shadow: Hättest du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, hättest du mitbekommen das es viele Leute geschafft haben BF3 vor offiziellem Deutschlandrelease zu spielen. Nur weil du Probleme hast eine detaillierte Anleitung zu befolgen ist das nicht unsere Schuld und ich lass mich schon gar nicht von dir als Lügner bezeichnen, nur weil es bei mir funktioniert hat und ich anderen dabei helfen wollte es auch zu schaffen.


----------



## VideoGameFan (27. Oktober 2011)

@pfc2k8

THX


----------

